# learning to ride switch foot. stance options



## illmaticnyc (Feb 18, 2009)

is it a must to have a duck stance setup in order to learn to ride switch?

i hate riding duck stance but feel like i should learnto ride switch in my arsenal before i do anything else. im really comfy riding normal. just cant do it goofy just yet.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Forum search is your friend...

Check out these threads:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-instructors/13671-correct-way-ride-fakie-switch.html

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-instructors/13094-riding-switch-suggestions.html

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-instructors/9943-how-get-over-myself-learn-switch.html

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-instructors/9261-tips-switch.html

There is tons of great info / answers to your question in these posts. But as a short answer: having duck stance will help you learn switch. It may take some adjustment, and maybe ride a few days in duck without attempting switch just to get used to it.

What is your current stance/setup?


----------



## illmaticnyc (Feb 18, 2009)

SB4L said:


> Forum search is your friend...
> 
> Check out these threads:
> 
> ...



im currently on a fwd stance. just got a new board from borrowing a friends and not sure how i should set it up. thanks!


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

illmaticnyc said:


> im currently on a fwd stance. just got a new board from borrowing a friends and not sure how i should set it up. thanks!


Well a forward stance will definitely not be good for switch. Ideally the angles should be symmetrical, like 5 -5 or 15 -15, though I ride 15/12 switch comfortably, and find it's a good all-around stance. The lesser angle on my back foot makes leaning back / doing manuals / riding pow a bit easier. But hey that's just me personally and everyone is different, keep trying new angles if you aren't comfortable - most resorts have tools at every lift so you can switch on-the-fly.


----------

